# virtueller Gleichlauf



## mitchih (26 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage,
ich muss mehrere Transportbänder synchronisieren, d.h. wenn die Ware von einem auf das andere Band läuft, muss die Geschwindigkeit passen, zwischendurch wird das einzelen Band dann langsamer und schneller.
Natürlich wie soll es anders sein, jedes Band ist ein bischen anders was Motoren Getriebe und sonstige Mechanik die die Geschwindigkeit beeinflussen betrifft.

Ich habe einen FC geschrieben, 
an dem ich nun anhand der Parameter (Übersetzung maximal drehzahl usw..) 
die Geschwindkeit in m/min ausgegeben bekomme. Das passt auch soweit.

Nun muss ich ja die Istgewschwindigkeiten, die ich ebenfalls aus dem Override berechne (100% enstpricht dabei Nenndrehzahl des Motors) entsprechend verschhalten. wie würdet ihr das lösen??

Ich hatte überlegt einfach den Sollwert am Baustein umzuschalten, also entweder kommt der Sollwert vom Master oder ich beschreibe den Sollwert im Programm anders.
Oder würdet ihr eine andere Lösung vorschlagen?? Das ganze soll natürlich auch für die Nachwelt noch nachvollziehbar sein.


----------



## thomass5 (26 Juli 2011)

... also ich würde, wenn techn. und finanziell möglich, mit einer reale Rückmeldung der Geschwindigkeiten arbeiten. Sonst must du ja bei jedem Komponentenwechsel / Belastungswechsel die Rechenparameter neu bestimmen. Oder verstehe ich da was falsch? Um eine Sollwertumschaltung wirst du ohnehin nicht rumkommen. Beide SW als Eingangsparameter an deinen Baustein und noch binäre als Umschaltung was aktiv sein soll. Das sollte eigentlich für die Nachwelt überschaubar bleiben.

Thomas


----------



## jabba (26 Juli 2011)

Hallo mitchih,

prinzipiell finde ich das OK.
Hab im Moment eine Anfrage wo ich das auch lösen muß. 
Ich hab vorgesehen (alles nur im Gedanken) , an den FB einen Parameter zu schreiben , ob der Antrieb Master (eigene Sollwerte), oder Slave sein soll.
Da kann ich dann dran schreiben wann er Master ist , und wenn Slave von wem .
Das sollte dann auch im Programm verständlich sein.


----------



## c.wehn (26 Juli 2011)

sry..............................


----------



## Nordischerjung (27 Juli 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Hallo mitchih,
> 
> prinzipiell finde ich das OK.
> Hab im Moment eine Anfrage wo ich das auch lösen muß.
> ...



*ACK*

Hab erst kürzlich so etwas ähnliches gemacht. Dort wurden 2 Anlagen zwischen Master und Slave umgeschaltet. Als FB IN hab ich dann Master oder Slave und intern ausgewertet und danach halt die Geschwindigkeit gesetzt.


----------



## Proxy (28 Juli 2011)

Hab nicht ganz verstanden was du machen willst, ich les es so:
Ein schnelles Band, schiebt ein Paket auf ein langsames das beschleunigt um das paket nicht zu bremsen und dann wird es langsam und gibt es auf das nächste band mit der geschwindigkeit.

So richtig??

Was ich mal gemacht ab um eine einfache Positionierung zu machen, also 10-5cm genau bei 5 m verfahren(problem war ehr die trägheit des bandes), ich hab auf die Welle ein zahnrad mit 7 zähnen und hab die mit einen ini gezählt und konnte so die Drehzahl berechnen und die geschwindigkeit. So konnte ich positionieren, bei dir kannst du ja die drehzahl anpassen wie du sie brauchst hast ja dann einen rückgabewert der relativ genau ist.


----------

